# Bloqué sur Windows 7 via Bootcamp



## nosss17 (19 Janvier 2009)

Je viens d'instakler Windows7 via boot camp et je n'arrive pas à revenir sur Léopard.
Quand je redémarre, je reviens toujours sur Windows.
Pour info, j'ai du reformaté ma partition dédié à windows en NTFS car il voulait pas me le prendre lors de l'instalation.
J'avais déja tenter d'installler Vista, et je me souvient d'un icone en bas a droite pour revenir sous Léopard, mais là rien.
Please, help


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

Au démarrage, maintient la touche "alt" enfoncée


----------



## nosss17 (19 Janvier 2009)

Bon, j'ai réussi a revenir sous Mac en appuyant sur ALt au démarrage, mais il me semble qu'on pouvait faire autrement.
Sinon quelqu'un a trouver des drivers pour le clavier Mac pour Win7?


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

nosss17 a dit:


> Sinon quelqu'un a trouver des drivers pour le clavier Mac pour Win7?


Faut pas aller plus vite que la musique, windoz7 est encore en bêta... (cependant les drivers du DVD de Léo ne marchent pas?).

Pour combien de temps encore? 




:love:


----------



## nosss17 (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci DeepDark


----------



## vicow33 (25 Janvier 2009)

Nosss: Tout les pilotes sur le cd de leopard seront la solution a tes problemes concernant windows 7


----------



## trimx34 (31 Janvier 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, l'installation des pilotes via le Dvd Leopard ne fonctionne pas sous Windows 7. J'ai un message d'erreur au début et la procédure s'arrête.

En gros, tout est reconnu (sans installation des drivers BootCamp donc) sauf le clavier et la caméra iSight. Toutefois, la carte son semble être mal gérée également car le niveau de sortie est très faible.


----------



## trimx34 (1 Février 2009)

J'ai trouvé comment pouvoir installer les drivers Boot Camp à partir du Dvd Leopard :

A l'installation de Windows 7, il suffit de définir "United Kingdom" comme région et comme périphérique d'entrée (clavier)

Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée, l'installation de Boot Camp par le Dvd ne pose pas de problème. Ensuite, il est possible de télécharger la mise à jour des drivers Boot Camp via le site d'Apple et l'installer.

Une fois que tout cela est fait, on peut modifier les paramètres de langue, de région et de clavier.

Maintenant que les drivers sont installés, tout est reconnu iSight, clavier, carte son, carte graphique, carte réseau (câble et WiFi), adapteur Bluetooth et télécommande Apple Remote.


----------



## jujusous3 (1 Février 2009)

Tant mieux si tu as réussi

Moi j'avais utilisé ça : http://www.prime-news.info/fr/guide/guide-come-installare-windows-7-su-macbook-pro/     (passage avec modification fichiers bootcamp)


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2009)

Et surtout on lit le mode d'emploi de Bootcamp !!! Sujets déjà maintes fois traités, une petite recherche avant de poser une question est de rigueur. On ferme.


----------

